# Kroatien / Krk



## wowa777 (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo Freunde, ich fahre jetzt nach Kroatien auf die Insel Krk... Ich habe noch nie im Meer gefischt. Auf welche Fische kann ich mich da einstellen ?
Welche Montage benutze ich am besten und womit Köder ich die Fische am besten ?
Gibt es da an der Küste auch gefährliche Fische, wo ich sufpassen muss ?

Gruß Wowa


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kroatien / Krk*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Auf welche Fische kann ich mich da einstellen ?
> 
> Im Prinzip viele Brassenarten, paar Barsche und vieles meer
> 
> ...


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kroatien / Krk*

Stücke / Streifen vom Oktopus gehen auch sehr gut und halten auch 1a am Haken.


----------



## angel-daddy (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kroatien / Krk*

Hi Wowa,
ich fahre auch heute. Bin "gegenüber" in Crikvenica. Falls du das noch irgendwie lesen kannst, schreib mir ne PN. Dann gehen wir mal zusammen los. Ich bringe mein Angelböötchen mit........

VG Martin


----------



## Riesengrundel (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kroatien / Krk*

Ich war persönlich bis dato nur in Rovinj aber die Fischarten sollten identisch sein. Generell lohnt es sich nur wirklich abends und nachts zu fischen, zumindest habe ich diese Erfahrung gemacht. Einfach Tintenfischfetzen (selber fangen mit einem Tintenfischköder) oder Muscheln an einen 4er oder 6er Haken 30-50g Blei und raus damit man fängt des Abends schöne Meeraale versch. Brassenarten Bastardmakrelen und co. Macht viel Spass aber zumeist ist es eher catch and release weil die meisten mir für die Pfanne zu klein waren.


----------



## wowa.krohmer (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kroatien / Krk*

Also ich bin gerade auf der Heimfahrt und wirklich sehr enttäuscht von velebit Kanal.... Gefangen haben wir nicht wirklich etwas nennenswertes. Ein hornhecht von ca 40cm und kleinfisch der wieder zurück ging.... Haben an 3 Tagen vom Boot gefischt...von 16-24 Uhr, auf Grund und schleppen mit wobblern.. Spass: ja, Fisch: nein. Aber ich verfasse da einen neuen Thread mit einem Bericht über meinen Urlaub. 
Immerhin hat es Spaß gemacht und wir konnten uns entspannen. Hiermit noch ein riesiges Dankeschön an angel-daddy für die Boots Touren!
War spitze!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## angel-daddy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kroatien / Krk*

Hi Waldemar,
ja, das hat richtig Spass gemacht. Angeltechnisch und Fangtechnisch war wie du ja bereits erwähnt hast nicht viel los......aber die Gegend hier ist schon schön!
Ich habe das Salzwasser aus den Angelsachen gespült und werde mich nicht mehr den Fischen widmen. Außer im Restaurant im Panademantel ;-)

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------

